# New Nintendo 3DS or New Nintendo 3DS xl?



## Danielkang2 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd like to know which one you want or like? Please comment and vote.  Thinking on getting the ambassador one. hmm


----------



## ACNiko (Jan 13, 2015)

I've always been dreaming about upgrading my standard 3DS to an XL, so I would most likely get a N3DS XL if I had the money.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw doesn't this thread belong in the Gamers' Lounge?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 13, 2015)

I've got the New 3ds XL (LL) and it's sooo good!!!!!!!!!!
SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE OLD 3DS XL


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 13, 2015)

neither. i'm good with my current 3ds, thank you.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2015)

The XL

The regular one is just a marketing tool to get more $$$

basically once you buy the regular 3DS + 2 cover plates, you've spent more than if you were just to outright buy the new 3DS XL - so the regular 3DS isn't worth it at all (unless you're really into wasting money on cover plates).
But imo, a bigger screen is better than the cover plates. And the plates are on the outside anyway, so it's not like you can see them when you're playing it... Idk I just never saw the purpose in the plates other than Ninty getting $$$


----------



## Murray (Jan 13, 2015)

Jake. said:


> The XL
> 
> The regular one is just a marketing tool to get more $$$
> 
> ...



Some people find the bigger console uncomfortable to hold when compared to the regular


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 13, 2015)

XL. I'm way too used to the big screens, and the faceplates don't interest me that much in the end. They are a really neat idea, but I feel like they're a bit pricey, and like I couldn't be bothered to change them so often.


----------



## n64king (Jan 13, 2015)

The XL.
Big screen > Face plates, not sure why that's a thing for people when they whine about not wanting to put out $15 for Amiibo's that actually do something for your game, or that DLC, eShop or VC games cost too much, but they'll put out as much for a faceplate that does nothing except be there.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 13, 2015)

I didn't know that you couldn't put cover plates on the XL, so now I'm not very sure haha. I definitely prefer the bigger screens, though, and I feel like using a smaller one after this time would feel very strange.


----------



## Lancelot (Jan 13, 2015)

Onlyway i'd get the regular is if there was a one piece world red case


----------



## SolarInferno (Jan 13, 2015)

Would much prefer the XL when I actually do buy one of the new ones. Found the ordinary 3DS's screen looked too small to me, and my hands were simply too big for it so it just felt awkward.


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 13, 2015)

XL! I get motion sick very easily and the big screens keep me from getting ill.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 13, 2015)

XL. I have a 3DS XL now and it's hard to go back to the smaller screen. ^^;


----------



## Megan. (Jan 13, 2015)

If I was going to get one it would be the XL. Coming from the normal XL 3DS I don't think I could get used to the smaller screen.


----------



## a potato (Jan 13, 2015)

I want the New 3DS because I think the XL is still freakishly large.

Also cover plates.


----------



## VanillaBean (Jan 13, 2015)

Definitely the XL for the bigger screen size and all of that. I like the regular one though because of the faceplates.


----------



## Improv (Jan 13, 2015)

The 3DS. I have an XL right now and while I do like the screen size, it gets uncomfortable to hold after extended periods of time.


----------



## CR33P (Jan 13, 2015)

the 3ds, i could've gotten an xl but i didn't. i just feel like it feels more comfortable in my hands than an xl. if the xl comes in white i might consider it though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and the the smaller one is matte


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2015)

wtf i legit thought the majority of people on tbt wanted the regular one for the face plates, but i guess thats not the case LOL


----------



## Saylor (Jan 13, 2015)

I think I'd like the XL a lil better. The faceplates are cool but my first 3DS was an XL and I've always played on that so I probably wouldn't wanna switch to the smaller screen.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 13, 2015)

Unless they offer NA the Ambassador Edition of the N3DS, I plan on entirely skipping the thing until a Pokemon or Zelda XL comes out. Bigger screen is a must, I don't think I can go back to a smaller screen even if it's a little larger now.


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, only the XL is available for US, so this is... dumb.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wanted faceplates.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jan 15, 2015)

Well GameStop is doing a promo for the XL.
So I'll be getting mine for 125$. So I'm going with the XL. Mostly because I hate small screens. Just can't decide on a color.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Unless they offer NA the Ambassador Edition of the N3DS, I plan on entirely skipping the thing until a Pokemon or Zelda XL comes out. Bigger screen is a must, I don't think I can go back to a smaller screen even if it's a little larger now.



There already is a Zelda XL.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 16, 2015)

Since I basicly collect DS consoles I'd probably get the XL one but only if they release a cool design limited edition or something. I currently have Yoshi xl and a normal red 3DS


----------



## Hypno KK (Jan 16, 2015)

I read the title wrong.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 16, 2015)

Murray said:


> Some people find the bigger console uncomfortable to hold when compared to the regular



That's certainly true, although I have very small hands and have never had an issue with the XL. I actually had my hands getting more tired holding the smaller one for longer periods of time.


----------



## Keylime (Jan 16, 2015)

I could certainly consider the XL, but I like the small size of the normal one! Personally, it's about comfort on carrying it around in a case/size of the case, etc.


----------



## Locket (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, AMERICA DOESN'T GET THE NEW 3DS, AMERICA GETS THE NEW 3DS XL AND ONLY THE XL. 

Rant of the day.

I would probably get a New 3DS XL, if I ever get a new one. (Don't judge)


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 17, 2015)

I would probably get the regular one, but I would maybe get the XL one.


----------



## keybug55 (Jan 18, 2015)

I would really like to get the regular new 3DS...OH WAIT I LIVE IN AMERICA....Sorry I just can't stand NoA right now >_<

Anyway, I prefer regular because I'm pretty used to mine. I also like the feel of it and the portability. Also the faceplates are a really nice touch. *twitches* But America though....


----------



## kasane (Jan 18, 2015)

If I was to get one, I'd get the XL.
The regular one has the cover plates, yet the XL doesn't. Gr8 job @ marketing Nintendo 

Regular 3DS screens are too small for me imo


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 18, 2015)

XL. You can get hard covers or plastic covers for the New XL. Custom and protection.

Cover Plates ---> $$$


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, I don't think we get a choice now, do we?! I originally wanted the smaller just because you know, handhelds are supposed to be small, light devices, it's why I love my original and 2DS over my XL and LL, even if the LL plays Japan only games.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 18, 2015)

The Standard New 3DS has the buttons actually colored, XL just has the text on the buttons colored, looks better on the Standard ):


----------



## Eldin (Jan 18, 2015)

I think the standard size _looks_ much better - because of the coloured buttons, matte finish (man do I hate glossy), and the cover plates. I don't really understand why they didn't make the XL the same, just with a larger screen. 

That being said, if I were to buy one, it would be an XL. Only because I have a standard size right now, so I wouldn't see much point in upgrading to another standard size.

Also, you know, I live in NA so not much choice. c;


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 18, 2015)

Since the New 3DS XL has been out in other places for a few months already, does anyone know of a place that does customized, full-cover decals? I'm talking about the ones like this:






I was planning on making one for my XL if the New XL wasn't announced soon, but since it was, I'm holding out. Nuvango, which is where I was going to make it, doesn't seem to have the New 3DS XL as an option yet. Maybe they will once it actually comes out in the U.S.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 18, 2015)

I've seen them on DecalGirl; https://www.decalgirl.com/skins/Nintendo-3DS-LL-Skins

And you can make customs, just click "Create Your Own" up at the top and pick "3DS LL" as the console (you'll know you've got the right one from the c-stick).

They're listed as 3DS LL skins, so it's a little confusing but from the pictures I believe it's for the New 3DS XL. As you said, I would guess that they will become available on most sites that currently do decals once they are released in the US, so you will probably see more then. 

But anyways, hope this helps! c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

yes LL is the XL name in Japan...

I want the MM one.. Not too big of a MH fan really, at least not on the 3DS


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 18, 2015)

Eldin said:


> I've seen them on DecalGirl; https://www.decalgirl.com/skins/Nintendo-3DS-LL-Skins
> 
> And you can make customs, just click "Create Your Own" up at the top and pick "3DS LL" as the console (you'll know you've got the right one from the c-stick).
> 
> ...



Ah, so DecalGirl is Already carrying them. That's pretty nice. Thanks!

I just wanted to have most of it covered because I'm not a huge fan of gloss finish, haha...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow nice skins.. I love the Bark at the moon one and those non-Disney themed.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 18, 2015)

Same here, it's too bad they didn't make the XL's a nice matte like the standards. If I can't manage to get my hand on a MM edition then I may make a custom design myself. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

Me too probably.. shame the official wasn't purple that's be instabuy lol


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Me too probably.. shame the official wasn't purple that's be instabuy lol


That's how the original 3DS got me, even with the gloss. It had a pretty nice sparkle to it that wasn't obnoxious.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah.. I don't think EU ever got the purple 3DS..or if it was XL it was so nice though.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah.. I don't think EU ever got the purple 3DS..or if it was XL it was so nice though.



We didn't. I think it was the only one that we didn't get.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah.. I don't think EU ever got the purple 3DS..or if it was XL it was so nice though.



I don't remember ever seeing a purple XL, unless it was maybe some kind of special edition?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> We didn't. I think it was the only one that we didn't get.



Ah, figured. I knew my friend in the US had a purple one or at least mentioned one haha


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 19, 2015)

Eldin said:


> Same here, it's too bad they didn't make the XL's a nice matte like the standards. If I can't manage to get my hand on a MM edition then I may make a custom design myself. c:



Good luck. It's looking like I'm going to have to rip someone's arms off to get me one of them.

And I agree, the matte would have been a lot better. Fingerprints all over the place otherwise.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah, same here probably since they probably don't take in too large quantities here either as per usual.

I'm glad it's just not black then it'd been fingerprints ahoy


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah, same here probably since they probably don't take in too large quantities here either as per usual.
> 
> I'm glad it's just not black then it'd been fingerprints ahoy



Lack of quantity and the fact that they aren't limited to 1 per household, if you're referring to the MM edition. Been checking around online, screenshots of receipts with like four preorders in one purchase all over the place.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Exactly, and yes that one. 

To be honest they should limit it to one or two, four seems a bit overkill unless you have a lot of children who has a LoZ fandom, or something I don't know.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Exactly, and yes that one.
> 
> To be honest they should limit it to one or two, four seems a bit overkill unless you have a lot of children who has a LoZ fandom, or something I don't know.



here in AUS it was limited to one per person on the gamestop/ebgames website, not sure how strict it was though, especially online


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah I heard GS did that, idk if it applied to worldwide though. Although they set the release date here way off lolol.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 19, 2015)

What's this whole talk about the XL's not being matte? The system appears to be made from the same materials as current XLs, and I can tell you I've never had a problems with fingerprints.

Unless I'm missing something here.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 19, 2015)

Not as glossy as the original, but not as matte as the XLs, though the glossy area is limited. I still wish it was entirely like the current XLs, though.


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 19, 2015)

I am pretty sure America is only getting the XL, so it is a good thing I didn't care about cover plates or anything!


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah, we only had the XL announced here. Considering they also discontinued the original 3DS here, I'm assuming it has to do with market. Possibly marketing. Get a smaller, more customizable version of the New 3DS XL! Haha...


----------



## Lancelot (Jan 19, 2015)

What do we call this in 20 years when it's not new anymore


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 19, 2015)

A bigger screen is good.

So XL.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 19, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> What do we call this in 20 years when it's not new anymore



What happens to someone who wants to buy a used one?

Hi, can I have a used New 3DS XL?


----------



## Eldin (Jan 19, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Good luck. It's looking like I'm going to have to rip someone's arms off to get me one of them.
> 
> And I agree, the matte would have been a lot better. Fingerprints all over the place otherwise.



Good luck to you as well! Also, Gamestop announced yesterday that they have limited pre-orders to two per household (as Noiru said), not sure where you're located as this is in NA. So anyone with more than that will have their orders cancelled, meaning pre-orders may open up, I'd recommend calling your local store if you haven't already. 

Also Play-Asia has on their page that pre-orders will be coming soon, so keep an eye out there! Hopefully some other places like Wal-Mart will announce pre-orders, but at this point who knows!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah, I might go ask GameStop about it, derp they know me too well there haha.


----------



## MakotoOkinawa (Jan 30, 2015)

XL its a higer quality with the games camera works better and its alot more comforrable than any of nintendos systems


----------



## Tao (Jan 31, 2015)

The XL, easily. The bigger screen is pretty much a necessity as far as I'm concerned. The larger size is also preferable for comfort because unless you're a child or a midget, the size of most handheld consoles is way too small and leaves me with claw hands (and my hands aren't even that big either).


I just don't understand the regular new 3DS. Why somebody would choose the smaller screen sort of baffles me and the faceplates just don't seem like a reason to buy it as a priority at all. The faceplates are more of something that's nice to have, but not really an entire reason to buy a console. 
It would be like buying a 360 over a PS3 with the main reason being "you can change the front faceplate".


----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2015)

Did not even realize their was a new edition of these coming out! I'll have to look into it more.


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't intend to buy one, but if I did I would definitely go for the XL. I don't see any point in downsizing.


----------



## Temari (Jan 31, 2015)

Are there any advantages of getting a N3DS? I saw rumors about it before that sorta put me off, but I just researched it now that the official info is out. Honestly, its basically the same thing? The only reason that's compelling for me is that the 3D is better since it follows your face. I would use the 3D more often if it did that.
Other than that, "Oh my god its 3 grams lighter!!" I don't really see any reason to get one. I feel like its gonna be a DSi all over again. I never bought that and it didn't impact my gaming at all when I didn't.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 31, 2015)

MintSwift said:


> Are there any advantages of getting a N3DS? I saw rumors about it before that sorta put me off, but I just researched it now that the official info is out. Honestly, its basically the same thing? The only reason that's compelling for me is that the 3D is better since it follows your face. I would use the 3D more often if it did that.
> Other than that, "Oh my god its 3 grams lighter!!" I don't really see any reason to get one. I feel like its gonna be a DSi all over again. I never bought that and it didn't impact my gaming at all when I didn't.



Right now there's not a whole lot of reason to buy it, but Nintendo has stated that they'll be coming out with games exclusive to the n3DS, which kind of gave me the impression that, later on, it'd replace the 3DS completely. The latter is speculation on my part, but if you want to play whatever those exclusive games are (I'm assuming a new handheld Zelda will be n3DS only, so that's my incentive to buy it at some point), that'd be the reason to get it.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 31, 2015)

MintSwift said:


> Are there any advantages of getting a N3DS? I saw rumors about it before that sorta put me off, but I just researched it now that the official info is out. Honestly, its basically the same thing? The only reason that's compelling for me is that the 3D is better since it follows your face. I would use the 3D more often if it did that.
> Other than that, "Oh my god its 3 grams lighter!!" I don't really see any reason to get one. I feel like its gonna be a DSi all over again. I never bought that and it didn't impact my gaming at all when I didn't.



It downloads twice as fast (useful for updates if you don't buy from the e-shop at least), c-stick for Smash and Monster Hunter, if you're into those, cut in load screen times, exclusive games in the future...

When I get mine, I'll be selling my XLs. I'm dumb and ended up with two. Haha..


----------



## Shadow Star (Jan 31, 2015)

Honestly, I like both consoles. But I prefer the smaller console. Though that's probably because I've had a regular 3ds since day one. ^_^" As I've never had an XL, I wouldn't really know how much better it is. Though I have been debating on getting an XL. I'm going to try and talk my friend into letting me use hers for a bit at college next week to see if I like the bigger size since as people have said before it can be uncomfortable for some.

I feel like I'd get a new 3DS because I'm used to the smaller size and I think it's better for me to take out and about.

Of course, it's going to take a while before I get the 3DS. Probably looking at a birthday present, so not until the end of the year. OTZ


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a question for those who already have a n3dsXL: How are the dpad, the buttons and the circle pad? Are they any better than they were on the 3ds?

They seem rather cheap on the older models, and it's in part what's keeping me from jumping on the n3ds bandwagon.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 31, 2015)

Wait, they aren't selling the New 3DS in NA right?


----------



## Lancelot (Jan 31, 2015)

No, they aren't. Only the XL


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 31, 2015)

Even if the Regular New 3DS was going to released in North America, I was going to get the XL anyways.


----------



## BitterCoffee (Feb 4, 2015)

XL all the way. 
But I see no reason in buying it unless a limited edittion/ n3ds exclusive that I like or more colours are released.​


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 4, 2015)

XL, always.

I wanted the New XL from the get-go. The fact that they've decided not to release the smaller version in NA puzzles me, but it doesn't affect me, personally.

It may be a handheld, but comfort should come before "portability." I don't care if the XL doesn't fit in your dude-pants, nothing fits in my girl-pants. It's going in my purse either way, but I'd like a larger screen so my old 22-year-old eyes can see the screen, lol.

Pokemon is laggy enough in 2D, much less trying to play in 3D -- I've been dying for a hardware upgrade from the beginning. I am, most certainly, picking one up asap.
Don't know what to do about my current 3DS XL, though. It's still in fab condition, I don't wanna trade it in if I can talk Mr. Boyfriend into playing something on it with me, lol.


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd rather have a large screen so that I can see clearly when I'm playing than have changable face plates. I wouldn't even have money to buy face plates anyway.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 21, 2015)

Box9Missingo said:


> I have a question for those who already have a n3dsXL: How are the dpad, the buttons and the circle pad? Are they any better than they were on the 3ds?
> 
> They seem rather cheap on the older models, and it's in part what's keeping me from jumping on the n3ds bandwagon.



I've had mine since release and it's pretty nice all-around.

I was scared of removing the back panel to switch out the microSD, since the plastic felt flimsy, but it's actually very sturdy. The sound I made when I pulled on it terrified me but there weren't even any marks.


----------

